# tech help please



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

i have a stihl KM130R split boom extended hedger i need to get fixed. the retainer plate on the plastic timing gear broke, the piece got wedged. took the block apart, someone re-arranged my work bench so i lost certain notes and parts not where i left them including timing details. does anyone know where i could obtain details like this online?


----------



## Rentahusband (Aug 25, 2008)

Have you tried contacting Stihl for any info? I tried looking but did not find much. Hopefully 30year or usmcgrunt will chime in.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*stihl*

I googled around lastnite and found a free manuals website that isn't free, but only $10. I'll pay that to fix anything small, but have to wait til next week to get the $$$. meantime if anyone can answer the question of crank and gear position for timing that would be great.

tom

stihl KM130R split boom extended hedger block in pieces and need to know timing specifics.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

Stihl makes it hard for the average person (myself included)to find repair information.I did find this info on Youtube and I "think" it will help with your reassembly.Hope this helps.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*Perfect*

that's exactly what i needed.

THANK YOU!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I'm still paying $10 payday so I don't have to bug you guys all the time. I'll post the link as soon as I do.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*one more question*

what would cause like a vapor lock? re-assembled the motor, sent it out for use and it came back the same day. turns over very hard almost unable to pull the cord at a small point in the revolution.


----------



## usmcgrunt (Sep 16, 2007)

If you removed the flywheel,are you sure you have .012 gap between the flywheel and coil?A coil set to close to the magnets could cause this.Are valves set to .004 clearance? These are just guesses.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*what about*

the flywheel was never removed from the crank and this has happened to wappers that haven't been apart yet. caking up in the head would create a smaller space as well. if the spark plug is not the right size (bigger/longer without touching the cylinder, leaving less space in the combustion chamber) wouldn't that boost the compression too much? it does seem to be at top dead center in a stroke when it gets difficult to pull. that's the idea behind milling more surface off of a vehicle engines heads to boost compression right?

really guys. i appreciate all the help. saving the boss $100 plus a pop for a $13 gasket replacement has made me a bit more valuable.

thank you, tom


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

As USMCGRUNT said you should check the valve clearance as this is the most common cause of to much compression.The first thing I check on a Stihl 4 mix unit is the compression.If it's hard to pull the rope I set the valves.
Stilh sells a special feeler gauge but you might be able to trim a regular feeler gauge to fit the saddle on the rocker.
I've been a Stilh certified tech for 10 years,I've seen this problem many times.


----------



## betdy1345 (May 28, 2012)

*thanks*

just checkin details. you mean clearance to the push pins correct. where could i get a proper feeler gauge set?


----------



## Don L (Jul 14, 2012)

A Stilh dealer should be able to sell you one,when the Four Mix engines first came out they included one with the unit.Price should be less than $5.00.
All it is is a .004 inch feeler gauge with a very small end to fit in the rocker.


----------

